# Fresh start



## Bananableps

Won't that poor lily starve without any mulm or ferts to live on?

Also, obligatory dirt plug: have you considered dirting this tank?


----------



## bbroush

Bananableps said:


> Won't that poor lily starve without any mulm or ferts to live on?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, obligatory dirt plug: have you considered dirting this tank?




Dirt plus BDBS is awesome, and cheap  second the dirt plug


----------



## Bananableps

bbroush said:


> Dirt plus BDBS is awesome, and cheap  second the dirt plug


lol we are becoming the Jehova's Witnesses of Dirted Tanks.

"Have you heard the good news about dirt?"


----------



## Maclyri

The substrate I have in the tank is black fluorite, I'll dose CO2 when I get things going a little bit. 
I've thought about a dirted tank before, I might do one eventually, but that's not gonna be this one! Sorry guys haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

bbroush said:


> Dirt plus BDBS is awesome, and cheap  second the dirt plug


True that. Dirt plus Menard's black blasting sand for me. 

Op can try it in a little vase first if anything. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush

Maclyri said:


> The substrate I have in the tank is black fluorite, I'll dose CO2 when I get things going a little bit.
> I've thought about a dirted tank before, I might do one eventually, but that's not gonna be this one! Sorry guys haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries  higher tech is cool too  I'm just a poor med student and I've now become a dirt believer. 


Econde said:


> True that. Dirt plus Menard's black blasting sand for me.
> 
> Op can try it in a little vase first if anything.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



That's how I've started. Jarrariums are great. I'll stop hijacking this thread now. Carry on


----------



## Maclyri

I got plants!! And the wood is surprisingly waterlogged already!








I took the easy route and got stuff from petsmart. I got it all 50%off though so that's nice. There are so many stems in those packs, I had so many extra plants. 








Here's a FTS! Can't wait for stuff to fill in!! Officially on the hunt for a betta!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Nice congrats!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim

I'm glad to see your back at it and it looks like your tank is off to a great start

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnlicht46

Looking good! Are u gonna get another saltwater tank going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Monrankim said:


> I'm glad to see your back at it and it looks like your tank is off to a great start
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk




Thanks! I'm excited for this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

johnlicht46 said:


> Looking good! Are u gonna get another saltwater tank going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not while I'm living at my moms[emoji28] she's already mad enough about the little betta tank haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I got a betta!! Aquabid is a dangerous place, he should be here by Christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I got a betta!! Aquabid is a dangerous place, he should be here by Christmas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Yea Aquabid is ... very dangerous. I've ordered plant packages from there. I've never tried to order anything breathing from there though.


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Nice. Yea Aquabid is ... very dangerous. I've ordered plant packages from there. I've never tried to order anything breathing from there though.




I will let you know how it goes[emoji28]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I will let you know how it goes[emoji28]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. I have seen some very nice looking bettas from there though. Ended up getting one from my LFS. Cause you know..convenience.


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Sounds good. I have seen some very nice looking bettas from there though. Ended up getting one from my LFS. Cause you know..convenience.




I've become very picky with bettas so my LFS wasn't cutting it. Hopefully this guy shows up in decent condition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I've become very picky with bettas so my LFS wasn't cutting it. Hopefully this guy shows up in decent condition!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea let us know. I might end up ordering another betta through there. Very tempted to put one in my 20 gallon community tank. But then again. Good luck on your betta's travels.


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Yea let us know. I might end up ordering another betta through there. Very tempted to put one in my 20 gallon community tank. But then again. Good luck on your betta's travels.




I will! Thank you[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Looking nice so far.


----------



## Maclyri

Couesfanatic said:


> Looking nice so far.




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Just got an email from the breeder and he should be here tomorrow! Yay! 

In other news, the lovely white slime is growing on the wood. I expect to see that for another couple weeks. Plants look healthy and I put a couple nerite snails in there to keep things tidy.















More updates to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> Just got an email from the breeder and he should be here tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> In other news, the lovely white slime is growing on the wood. I expect to see that for another couple weeks. Plants look healthy and I put a couple nerite snails in there to keep things tidy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Shipping seems fast. Any plans for other inhabitants for your tank?


----------



## Maclyri

I might put an amano shrimp in there at some point but that would be it. I really just plan on a very heavily planted tank and the betta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

tank looks as if its coming along!  subscribed to the thread so I don't miss out on any cool updates. also what kind of betta did you order? Best of luck to you!


----------



## Agent69

Hey I live here in San Diego too north county doe. But you should check out pet kingdom by the sports arena plants are super cheap and hellla stocked. Aquatic warehouse is good too but they lack on the plants. Or check out the love aquarium is okay in Escondido. Let me know if you ever want some trimmings or some shrimp I have a lot


----------



## Mattb126

Did the fish come in yet?


----------



## Maclyri

Betta has not come yet he sent me a video of him and said shipping got delayed. Idk when he's coming at the moment.








Here's a screenshot of the video. 

What part of north county are you in? I'm in Escondido. I might take you up on some shrimp! 
I dropped a couple ghost shrimp in there yesterday and they seem to be doing well. The white slime is out in full force as well, hopefully that will start clearing up soon.
I will shoot him another email and see if there's any update on shipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> Betta has not come yet he sent me a video of him and said shipping got delayed. Idk when he's coming at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the video.
> 
> What part of north county are you in? I'm in Escondido. I might take you up on some shrimp!
> I dropped a couple ghost shrimp in there yesterday and they seem to be doing well. The white slime is out in full force as well, hopefully that will start clearing up soon.
> I will shoot him another email and see if there's any update on shipping!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not usually a fan of Bettas, but that one's pretty nice looking!


----------



## Maclyri

Thanks! I'm excited to see what he looks like in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

That's a handsome looking betta. Sorry to hear that it got delayed.


----------



## BettaBettas

betta looks very very nice  like the blue splotches fading in his fins


----------



## Maclyri

Still no betta he told me he's supposed to come tomorrow but I find that hard to believe. To hold us all over here are some pictures of one of the ghosties and the awesome leaves on my lily! Can't wait for that thing to grow in!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Well that's disappointing. Did the seller give you a tracking number?


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Well that's disappointing. Did the seller give you a tracking number?




No tracking number but I have the contact info of the trans shipper and no response. I'm convinced he's gonna be DOA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackariah

Looks like you have a good start. There is a local forum called SCAPE. We have monthly meets. I also it has a section with several local shops in the socal area. looking forward to seeing the pond. I would love to have a pond but it would be tough keeping the water cool enough in palm Springs


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> No tracking number but I have the contact info of the trans shipper and no response. I'm convinced he's gonna be DOA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maaaan poor fish  . Hopefully they better make it right. You have to respond the first 2 hours no for the DOA . 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

honestly if this breeder was really looking at this in a business view, his business must be very very very (x10) slow... I imagine you wouldn't buy from him again


----------



## Econde

BettaBettas said:


> honestly if this breeder was really looking at this in a business view, his business must be very very very (x10) slow... I imagine you wouldn't buy from him again


Well it is the holidays, delivery is slower around this time. But yea the seller should have taken that into account. I'm sure they get business from here all the time. 

It must be frustrating for @Maclyri seeing as she was told that her betta should be here before tomorrow basically. And poor fish just sitting there in transit. The seller hopefully better make it right for her.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Econde said:


> Well it is the holidays, delivery is slower around this time. But yea the seller should have taken that into account. I'm sure they get business from here all the time.
> 
> It must be frustrating for @*Maclyri* seeing as she was told that her betta should be here before tomorrow basically. And poor fish just sitting there in transit. The seller hopefully better make it right for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


lol I agree  but yea the fish is probobaly sitting on a shelf or something in the ups store like, -(._.-) "GIMME OUT" >


----------



## Maclyri

Thanks for the support guys, I will keep you updated throughout the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So, this picture was sent to me 5 days ago








Aaaaand I walk outside to this lovely note on my mailbox








Notice it says no pick up till the 26th. The poor thing definitely has to be dead. Also, I have been home all day so I have no clue how I "missed" the delivery. I'm pissed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> So, this picture was sent to me 5 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand I walk outside to this lovely note on my mailbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice it says no pick up till the 26th. The poor thing definitely has to be dead. Also, I have been home all day so I have no clue how I "missed" the delivery. I'm pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you can get your money back. I'd be pissed.


----------



## Econde

Oh man. That turn of events  .


----------



## Maclyri

Merry Christmas guys, I have some bad news. The package that wasn't left turned out to not be the fish. It was a present my aunt got me for my dog. 
I sent another email to the breeder yesterday and got a response this morning. Apparently there was damage done to the fish during the first attempt to transport so he can't send him. I'm getting a refund tomorrow. 
Back on the hunt I guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> Merry Christmas guys, I have some bad news. The package that wasn't left turned out to not be the fish. It was a present my aunt got me for my dog.
> I sent another email to the breeder yesterday and got a response this morning. Apparently there was damage done to the fish during the first attempt to transport so he can't send him. I'm getting a refund tomorrow.
> Back on the hunt I guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good but bad news lol, atleast the fish didn't die. Who knows, you might find an even better one? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Econde

Well that's some goodnews somewhat. Shipping shouldn't be too bad after the holidays. Good luck.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Somewhat good, yes. Just annoying after all that haha. I'll find one, I'm just not sure I want to try shipping again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Go look locally if at all possible whenever you're feeling it again that is. Man I would be royally annoyed after that. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

We can all enjoy a picture of my giant baby instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> We can all enjoy a picture of my giant baby instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can enjoy pictures of my 8 lb. baby ;D


----------



## BettaBettas

Maclyri said:


> Merry Christmas guys, I have some bad news. The package that wasn't left turned out to not be the fish. It was a present my aunt got me for my dog.
> I sent another email to the breeder yesterday and got a response this morning. Apparently there was damage done to the fish during the first attempt to transport so he can't send him. I'm getting a refund tomorrow.
> Back on the hunt I guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as others said, yea I agree that's a good thing, got a refund, and another chance to see if you can find a cool betta!


Maclyri said:


> We can all enjoy a picture of my giant baby instead
> 
> cute dog!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mattb126 said:


> We can enjoy pictures of my 8 lb. baby ;D


pic where he's laying in bed, looking tired after work :laugh2:


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> We can enjoy pictures of my 8 lb. baby ;D




Omg the tongue!







mines 90 lbs and still growing 







here he is with my niece! She's 3 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Well, I got my refund! Time to be on the lookout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

No real updates, cleaned out the tank today! Had some algae on the walls and got some of the white slime off the wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Happy little tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Nice. How's everything growing in?


----------



## BettaBettas

looks good


----------



## Maclyri

Thanks!
Everything is doing pretty well. Surprisingly no melt from the crypts, getting some nice, green new growth. The AR is taking it a little harder but still has a decent amount of new growth. Some of the anubias had come out of the spots I wedged them into so I had to place them back in other spots. The ferns are fine, no growth yet but I wasn't expecting any. The lily is awesome and the leaves are getting bigger every day, just waiting for it to send one up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Guys, I went to Petco. Pictures to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> Guys, I went to Petco. Pictures to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice couldn't resist huh. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Nice couldn't resist huh.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I was there for dog food and always have to look and see[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I was there for dog food and always have to look and see[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't blame you. I'm about to start a 1.1 gallon vase [emoji17] . Found it at Walmart. Sometimes I hate this hobby.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Everyone meet Mercutio! 
His coloring caught my attention and I had to snatch him up. Depending on how the light hits him, he's grayish green/blue , or light pink. 








Here's a better picture of his blue.
He's one of the more interesting ones I've seen from petco! He's currently acclimating to his new digs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

wow, for Petco that betta compared to others looks pretty good indeed


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> wow, for Petco that betta compared to others looks pretty good indeed




I thought so too! His tail is pretty nice, has a cool dark gray edge to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Oh man. Nice betta.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Romeo and Juliet. Nice name.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Romeo and Juliet. Nice name.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I always like the Shakespearean names haha. Here's some more pics, he'll get used to the photo shoots [emoji23]

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

At least he's photogenic. I can't take decent photos of Dragonite at all.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> At least he's photogenic. I can't take decent photos of Dragonite at all.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




He seems to like the attention haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

I got a gentle betta. He swims with his oto buds and shrimp companions. Haha

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> I got a gentle betta. He swims with his oto buds and shrimp companions. Haha
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I've already watched him chase the big shrimp twice so we will see how that goes haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I've already watched him chase the big shrimp twice so we will see how that goes haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you found a gentle one as well. They're really interesting. Mine just lays around and eats the algae wafers with the others. I'm really glad I got him.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Hopefully you found a gentle one as well. They're really interesting. Mine just lays around and eats the algae wafers with the others. I'm really glad I got him.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I don't mind the lively ones either though. The ghost shrimp are big enough and can handle themselves. One of the reasons I didn't do any of the prettier, smaller shrimp. Everyone has enough hiding spots, and will have more when things grow in[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I don't mind the lively ones either though. The ghost shrimp are big enough and can handle themselves. One of the reasons I didn't do any of the prettier, smaller shrimp. Everyone has enough hiding spots, and will have more when things grow in[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good way to think of it. I put in ghost shrimp cause they were cheaper and I didn't want to spend extra on the pretty ones haha.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> That's a good way to think of it. I put in ghost shrimp cause they were cheaper and I didn't want to spend extra on the pretty ones haha.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




That's another reason haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Cute grumpy face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush

Econde said:


> I don't blame you. I'm about to start a 1.1 gallon vase [emoji17] . Found it at Walmart. Sometimes I hate this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Planted vases/jars are my favorite!


Maclyri said:


> Everyone meet Mercutio!
> His coloring caught my attention and I had to snatch him up. Depending on how the light hits him, he's grayish green/blue , or light pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of his blue.
> He's one of the more interesting ones I've seen from petco! He's currently acclimating to his new digs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats! I got my first betta (female) today. Great petco find


----------



## BettaBettas

betta looks as if hes fitting in well


----------



## Maclyri

bbroush said:


> Planted vases/jars are my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I got my first betta (female) today. Great petco find




Thanks! Congrats to you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So I was watching him swim around this morning and I think the flow might be a little strong. I'll give him a couple days to get used to it, but I'm gonna start brainstorming ways I can lessen the flow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Fluval prefilter sponge. Cut it and attach it to the outflow. To lessen the flow a bit.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Fluval prefilter sponge. Cut it and attach it to the outflow. To lessen the flow a bit.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I'll try to make it look as streamline as possible haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I'll try to make it look as streamline as possible haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe yea. Just do a YouTube search I bet they have some neat looking mods that are aesthetically pleasing. I should really reduce my flow in my betta tank. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Well, I left the filter off for a couple hours to give him a chance to eat, look what he was up to!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Well, Mercutio killed the ghost shrimp, maybe I should have gone with Tybalt for his name[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

lol, Dang Maclyri back at it again with the romeo and Juliet rofl


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> Well, Mercutio killed the ghost shrimp, maybe I should have gone with Tybalt for his name[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Oh wow. He made quick work.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

To be fair, the big one was chasing him yesterday[emoji23] had to get his revenge somehow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> To be fair, the big one was chasing him yesterday[emoji23] had to get his revenge somehow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least you know you probably shouldn't put fancier shrimp in there. I was tempted to buy some today. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

The brat got his digs all vacuumed and scrubbed today.








He also got his bubble nest demolished, and the filter turned back on. He's probably gonna be pissed when I let him out[emoji28]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Added a rosette sword to the tank and shoved some filter sponge in the outflow. Things are looking good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkohanzo

Had to subscribe.. Im liking the evolution of your tank as its blossoming lol (pun intended?)


----------



## Maclyri

darkohanzo said:


> Had to subscribe.. Im liking the evolution of your tank as its blossoming lol (pun intended?)




Thank you[emoji23]I'm really enjoying this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreoilin

You should be able to turn the spec filter all the way down. I have it medium speed fory white clouds. But you can turn it way down see if that helps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> Added a rosette sword to the tank and shoved some filter sponge in the outflow. Things are looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the outflow mod working for you?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> How's the outflow mod working for you?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




It's awesome! I may have overdone it though, might just pull some of it out, we will see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

This has got to be one of the dirtiest little tanks I've ever had. Brown algae is taking over. I'm gonna decrease the light period and try to scrub as much as possible when I can. On the plus side, Mercutio now eats out of my hand! And the crypts are showing a bunch of new growth that's a pretty dark green. Sword is happy so far and anubias is growing like crazy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Dreoilin said:


> You should be able to turn the spec filter all the way down. I have it medium speed fory white clouds. But you can turn it way down see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Sorry, I just saw this! It was all the way down. My betta is just a wimp haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Happy boy[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Wonderful picture. My boy doesn't like to flare out. Very timid haha.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Wonderful picture. My boy doesn't like to flare out. Very timid haha.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Thank you! He always comes up to say hi then turns and flares at me haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> I got plants!! And the wood is surprisingly waterlogged already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the easy route and got stuff from petsmart. I got it all 50%off though so that's nice. There are so many stems in those packs, I had so many extra plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a FTS! Can't wait for stuff to fill in!! Officially on the hunt for a betta!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking really good. How many tanks do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

[email protected] said:


> Looking really good. How many tanks do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you! I only have the 1 right now! I used to have another 5 gal and a 29gal though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

I like the plant choices and layout. Very nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> Thank you! I only have the 1 right now! I used to have another 5 gal and a 29gal though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking really good though. I am on my first planted tank 240 litres. It's funny how in the uk we say litres but in the states we say gallon I have to keep doing conversions. Lol n

I will hopefully get some fish in mines soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

[email protected] said:


> Looking really good though. I am on my first planted tank 240 litres. It's funny how in the uk we say litres but in the states we say gallon I have to keep doing conversions. Lol n
> 
> I will hopefully get some fish in mines soon...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! The conversions always trip me up too. I wish I could get a tank that big! Good luck with yours[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiano

How's the AR doing? Always been reluctant to get them from petco

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Kamiano said:


> How's the AR doing? Always been reluctant to get them from petco
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




I've always had luck with the cardinalis, I put it in all my tanks! It's grown quite an it already! 
I don't get any plants from petco though, it's all the Top fin brand from petsmart. The plants at petco never look healthy. I've never had issues with Top Fin plants though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

******* tenner said:


> I like the plant choices and layout. Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




Thank you[emoji4] these are always my go-to plants haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiano

Maclyri said:


> I've always had luck with the cardinalis, I put it in all my tanks! It's grown quite an it already!
> I don't get any plants from petco though, it's all the Top fin brand from petsmart. The plants at petco never look healthy. I've never had issues with Top Fin plants though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woops meant PetSmart. Cool I'll give them a try next time.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Kamiano said:


> Woops meant PetSmart. Cool I'll give them a try next time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




They're awesome!








This is the growth I've had already, the only reason it's brown is because I haven't cleaned the algae off the leaves. I'm gonna give it another couple weeks and trim and replant the trimmings to make it thicker and more filled in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Those are interesting. I'll have to check those out.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiano

And that's with the stock spec light?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Kamiano said:


> And that's with the stock spec light?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Yup! Stock light!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Those are interesting. I'll have to check those out.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I love them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy1B

Nice little tank. I am in love with your handsome Betta! Are you using any ferts? What kind of substrate did you use? I'm trying my first small planted tank soon, a 12 gallon Edge. I've been out of the hobby for a while, so I'm jumping on your thread for inspiration. Plus, I've been eyeing the top fin plants at Petsmart, lol.


----------



## Maclyri

Wendy1B said:


> Nice little tank. I am in love with your handsome Betta! Are you using any ferts? What kind of substrate did you use? I'm trying my first small planted tank soon, a 12 gallon Edge. I've been out of the hobby for a while, so I'm jumping on your thread for inspiration. Plus, I've been eyeing the top fin plants at Petsmart, lol.




Thank you! He's a character for sure[emoji23]
I dose API CO2 booster when I remember, which is probably 3 times a week. The substrate is black fluorite! I would have gone bigger if I had my own place, it's really hard to only have one fish in a tank, even if it's a betta[emoji23] 
This is still my first year in the fish world, I'm sure you'll get back into the swing of things in no time[emoji6] This forum is definitely an awesome place to start. 
The top fin plants have never failed me and are just convenient haha I love them! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for your tank journal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Happy one month to my little tank It got a nice scrub, vacuum, and replant! 
The AR started splitting when I was vacuuming so I split it up and replanted a bunch of it. It looks a little messy with the roots out right now but it will fill in a bit in the next couple days. Once everything settles I'll get a picture 
Mercutio is already back to building his bubble nest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

Can't wait to see AR

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Here's the AR now!








It's growing like craaaazy and I love it!
And I finally got a picture of the color of the crypt, I really like how it's growing out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W.

Coming along nicely!

Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Maclyri

Sean W. said:


> Coming along nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that in your avatar?




Thank you! That's me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Sean W. said:


> Coming along nicely!
> 
> Who is that in your avatar?


I see you 😉


----------



## Maclyri

I guess he likes the replant! He's been hanging out in the AR all day and was yesterday too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Nice! Dragonite does the same thing. Kinda loafs around near the substrate, only going up from time to time. Especially for feedings of course.


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Nice! Dragonite does the same thing. Kinda loafs around near the substrate, only going up from time to time. Especially for feedings of course.




He just started doing it yesterday! I thought he was stressed out after the vacuum and stuff but he's still doing it today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

It might be cause we don't have any plants floating? I'm not sure. Mine started doing it when I took all of my plants that I left floating, out of the tank. He just loafs there with the otos and shrimp.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> It might be cause we don't have any plants floating? I'm not sure. Mine started doing it when I took all of my plants that I left floating, out of the tank. He just loafs there with the otos and shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Maybe! I'm hoping the lily will act as some floating plants soon, it just keeps growing new small leaves, not sending any up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So I'm bored and obviously can't leave my tank alone so I broke out the trimming scissors. Cut all the bright green/brown leaves off the crypt and moved them around a bit, also split the rest of the tall AR and replanted those stems. Moved one of the ferns back over too. The ferns aren't actually planted in the substrate, they are just attached to enough of the bigger pieces of rock in the substrate that they are weighed down and don't move around the tank. 
I left the cuttings floating in the tank to let Mercutio explore a bit. Here's a little video, just for something different. Everything is all stirred up though so it's not as dirty as it looks
https://vimeo.com/199221916


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Let me know if the link works, if not, I'll post more pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I have some AR too Maclyri however not quite as good as yours










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

[email protected] said:


> I have some AR too Maclyri however not quite as good as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It looks awesome to me! What kind of AR is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> It looks awesome to me! What kind of AR is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosanervig' I don't think it's growing though had it in over the last two weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

[email protected] said:


> Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosanervig' I don't think it's growing though had it in over the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's pretty! It will probably take a little to acclimate to your tank, what kind of light and ferts are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> It's pretty! It will probably take a little to acclimate to your tank, what kind of light and ferts are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well it's a 240 litre fluval Roma. It came with two T8 40 watt bulbs but I modified it so it now has two T8 40w bulbs and two T5 58 watt bulbs. Lots of light. It is CO2 injected and dosing with Potassium and Iron. 

Tank still I cycle stage

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Are they in a high light area? I'm sure they just need a bit to acclimate. Love the "tree"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> Are they in a high light area? I'm sure they just need a bit to acclimate. Love the "tree"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Riley. But the tree died. See how I made it though... However it is starting to grow back now



























I got the inspiration from this. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Riley. But the tree died. See how I made it though... However it is starting to grow back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the inspiration from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Clever! Cool piece of wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W.

Maclyri said:


> Let me know if the link works, if not, I'll post more pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything it is looking great!


----------



## Maclyri

Sean W. said:


> Everything it is looking great!




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

wow that tree is really a work of art!


----------



## [email protected]

BettaBettas said:


> wow that tree is really a work of art!




Thanks it only took about 20mins. Just took advice from someone on YouTube https://youtu.be/LaCW9UIMNwg so can't take credit. But yeah pleased with it. Shame it died during the dry start method however it's starting to come back to life now. . Happy days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So, good news and bad news. 
Good news: so much new growth on the sword!!








Bad news: There is hair algae everywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> So, good news and bad news.
> Good news: so much new growth on the sword!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news: There is hair algae everywhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hydrogen Peroxide works great on this... Just don't use too much a small amount goes far as I did with mines. I would drain slightly and spray over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Big tank cleaning day for me! Gonna empty the tank and spray hydrogen peroxide on everything and refill. That is gonna have to wait for the pond cleaning though! 
Mom and I are clearing all the algae off the waterfall and changing the filter. I'll post pictures of both later. Might do a separate post for the pond cleaning too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Some before pictures of the pond! We have 2 full size koi and 2 possible shubunkin goldfish (my mom doesn't remember, but they look like small, marbled koi), and countless wild type sunset platies. The system is about 350 gallons total. 
















Here's the pond and the algae build up on the waterfall. 








We were crawling around on it for about 40 minutes trying to remove as much as possible before adding the chemicals.








Our supervisor 

I will post pictures after it clears up tomorrow! And of course post pictures of the tank before and after cleaning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Finally got started on my tank, the suction was way too strong this time for some reason and it made half my plants come up 
Tonight has turned into a way bigger project than I signed up for. Pictures to come, still replanting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> Finally got started on my tank, the suction was way too strong this time for some reason and it made half my plants come up
> Tonight has turned into a way bigger project than I signed up for. Pictures to come, still replanting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raise your waste bucket up off the floor, it should reduce the force of the suction. Unless you're using a different method of vacuuming.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

It's level with the tank, I can't really raise it anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> It's level with the tank, I can't really raise it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time for a smaller diameter tube then? Or use a turkey baster. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Time for a smaller diameter tube then? Or use a turkey baster.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




It usually isn't that strong so I don't know what happened this time.

I took the opportunity to put more substrate in the tank though, when I was planting everything before I kept hitting the bottom and I could never burry the lily all the way. Of course doing this made it all SUPER cloudy again so a picture would be pointless. Mercutio is in his little container and pissed about it. Everything is replanted finally will try to get a picture when it's clear again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay! Here we go with the "after" pictures!
The pond looks waaaay better but still has some stragglers on the waterfall.















The koi are big chickens due to a neighboring greater blue heron, so I can never get any good pictures of them. We haven't lost one in awhile though. 

The tank is still a little cloudy but you can get the gist of all the plants now.








Here's a FTS








The crypts and a view of the lily, I rotated the rock so you can see it better all the time. 








And the AR!! The leaves look soooo much cleaner and healthy, the stems kept breaking when I was replanting so I have a ton now. Can't wait for it to settle and grow in again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

The tank this morning ft. Dirty glass haha. I really want to add some tall stem plants to the back but I need to find something that will fit well into everything. The lily isn't growing like I want it to so I'm getting impatient with how empty the back looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> The tank this morning ft. Dirty glass haha. I really want to add some tall stem plants to the back but I need to find something that will fit well into everything. The lily isn't growing like I want it to so I'm getting impatient with how empty the back looks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Get some spirals Mackenzie they will look great. 









Or even some star grass. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Maclyri said:


> The tank this morning ft. Dirty glass haha. I really want to add some tall stem plants to the back but I need to find something that will fit well into everything. The lily isn't growing like I want it to so I'm getting impatient with how empty the back looks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking fantastic live the betta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Better pic but this ain't the spirals










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I never really like the vals, they look good in other people's tanks but they never work for me. I'm thinking more like some cambodia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I got more plants








Just a bunch of green cambodia from my LFS, and of course, for my little tank, 1 bunch was a ton.















I think it will add the height I wanted along the back 

Oh I forgot! I also changed the mod on my filter output. I took the filter sponge out of the output and put some of it into the removable output piece. I was getting film on the top of the water and this way, I can point the lesser flow at the water surface to keep the film from settling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

This guy is such a ham.

https://vimeo.com/200518098

I hate that the video quality is killed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnlicht46

Looking good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Mercutio is a handsome betta!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznartist34

When I had my small all in one tank with the spray nozzle out put I used a prefilter sponge for a fluval edge to lessen the flow for my betta. I cut the sponge in half to make it shorter and used the bottom end and slipped it over the nozzle and used a zip tie to loosely hold it in place. I cut a slit in the end of the sponge to allow some water flow and that worked out great.


----------



## Maclyri

Thanks guys!



aznartist34 said:


> When I had my small all in one tank with the spray nozzle out put I used a prefilter sponge for a fluval edge to lessen the flow for my betta. I cut the sponge in half to make it shorter and used the bottom end and slipped it over the nozzle and used a zip tie to loosely hold it in place. I cut a slit in the end of the sponge to allow some water flow and that worked out great.



I thought about that but I didn't like the look of it. Wanted to keep it as sleek as possible, this is working pretty well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Guys, I did something bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

uh oh. What happened?


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> uh oh. What happened?




Damn petco $1 /gallon sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

How big? Haha.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

It's not big, it was just enough to get rid of the little self control I had left to not get a second tank haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> It's not big, it was just enough to get rid of the little self control I had left to not get a second tank haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. I recently bought two second hand acrylic nano tanks and I have a 7 gallon bowl that I have yet to start.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay guys, so I got a little 10 gallon set up. It has the same black fluorite, spider wood, and dragon stone as Mercutio's tank. I had a fluval aqua clear 20 gallon filter and an old marine land 50 watt heater from old tanks. Only thing I still need is a light for this thing.
The main reason for this purchase is a little girl just had to take home. Still thinking of a name for her. Pictures to come. Idk if I'm gonna start a separate thread or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

My first attempt at scaping this thing, more of a "throw it all in so I can get her out of this cup!" 
Big brother, Mercutio is sharing his light for the time being. 








Here she is!! Need a name for this little girl. She was labeled as a "baby girl" from petco so we will see how she grows. I think she'll get more marbling, but we will see. She's exploring and will come up to say hi to me every few minutes. Sweet little girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I'm thinking of naming her Kat, as in Kathrine from "Taming of the Shrew"
This little fish is fearless I've been planting her tank all morning and she tangles herself up in all the floating plants and then chases the roots when I go to plant them. She's swam into my hand at least 10 times, it's quite entertaining 

What I was planting this morning were cuttings from Mercutio's tank. I took some AR and anubias from his and put them in hers. I had also bought narrow leaf java fern (kinda looks like Val), more anubias, and bronze crypt. I'm gonna go get more plants today probably so I'm gonna wait to post a picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay guys! Sorry for the spam today but a lot has been happening 
So, from the pictures I previously posted of Mercutio's tank, you can see that the sword had sent up a runner and had 3 baby swords on it. I have taken those 3 and planted them along the back of Kat's tank. I have also gotten more crypts for her tank! In addition to the crypt wendtii 'bronze' I got yesterday, I got some wendtii 'green,' and undulata 'red.' 
Mercutio got his light back for the rest of the day so these pictures aren't the greatest. 








Here's the green








And the red
The bronze is hard to get pictures of but is behind the green to the right. 

More fun stuff: I ordered a light for Kat's tank! I got a Current USA Satellite LED plus. I had the same model on my 29gallon and loved it. I was also surprised that it was pretty cheap compared to other 18"-20" lights. 

Okay last update of the day just a FTS of Kat's tank! Just a standard 10 gal for the spoiled baby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I got a TON of plants, pictures to come!

Okay guys! Here we go!
Mercutio got some updates to his tank. I took all the AR out and added micro sword to that side. My LFS gave it to me for free so I figured I would see how it goes! If I need more light I will switch the fluval light for the Current light I have coming in tomorrow. 
He also got a friend! Hopefully he won't kill this one haha.















Pretty magenta mystery snail. 
I finally have growth on my lily!! Couldn't get a picture cause I needed the light for the other tank scape, I will try to get one tomorrow. 

Now for Kat's tank!
I got more narrow leaf java for the back. 
Here she is "helping" me plant 








The wood is waterlogged so I put the rock in the correct spot. All the AR is now on the left side of this tank.








For the right side I added an anubias coffeefolia, I have always LOVED the look of this plant and I'm stoked I found one. 








She also got some horned nerite friends
Here's a FTS of hers









And that's all for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

New light came! Just need to get a timer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Getting along so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

The crypt melt is real. So is the white grossness on the wood. Tank is officially going through the uglies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

The tank looks great, and the betta is so cute!! Keep us posted!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

justinmo said:


> The tank looks great, and the betta is so cute!! Keep us posted!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Anyone have any recommendations on a glass top lid for my 10gal? I had an aqueon one but the hinge blocked way to much light. Anyone have any others that they like?

Guys, my fish is a jerk.
Ignore the GROSS glass and look at his smug little face.















Thanks buddy.


----------



## Maclyri

It was a tank cleaning day! I ordered my Pygmy corys for the 10 gal and added a sword to the tank. 








The crypts are growing back as well!
Mercutio's lily finally has some growth 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefyfish

Maclyri said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on a glass top lid for my 10gal? I had an aqueon one but the hinge blocked way to much light. Anyone have any others that they like?


Take the hinge off. All of mine i just use the glass and it is nice because you can take off the front peice and reach in.


----------



## Maclyri

Beefyfish said:


> Take the hinge off. All of mine i just use the glass and it is nice because you can take off the front peice and reach in.




I actually just finished doing this thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worlds.collide

> Take the hinge off. All of mine i just use the glass and it is nice because you can take off the front peice and reach in.


I'm having the same issue with my 20t, never thought to remove the hinge entirely. So you just have 2 pieces of glass resting on the edge?


----------



## Maclyri

Worlds.collide said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 20t, never thought to remove the hinge entirely. So you just have 2 pieces of glass resting on the edge?




Correct! It's actually pretty nice, I can just stack them while I feed or move something around and then put it back. Works very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I was cleaning some algae off the leaves of the AR today after feeding Kat. She finished all her pellets and then proceeded to go after all my fingers. This fish is hilarious  tried to get pictures of her but she moves around too much.








Here's a top down view of the AR, it's getting over some of the nutrient deficiency from the other tank. Getting better though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I was cleaning some algae off the leaves of the AR today after feeding Kat. She finished all her pellets and then proceeded to go after all my fingers. This fish is hilarious  tried to get pictures of her but she moves around too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top down view of the AR, it's getting over some of the nutrient deficiency from the other tank. Getting better though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you start using your new ferts yet?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Did you start using your new ferts yet?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I just started! Not expecting to see a difference for a week or 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Goodnight from Kat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I made another impulse buy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I made another impulse buy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh oh. What you get? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

Oops  what is it?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So I am not ashamed to say that my local petco is pretty cool. The nicest aquatics section I've seen in a petco by far. Even nicer than some of the "fish stores" I've seen. The people working the area are really knowledgeable and helpful as well, obviously care about the fish. 
That all being said, they started carrying nano fish in little display tanks around the aquatics area!! I was super excited to see all these little guys in clean, scaped little tanks. I ended up getting 6 boraras brigittae from them! Chilis! At a petco!! I just think that's so cool. 
So Kat has some new friends in her tank that she just ignores haha. Super excited for my corys to come in and have a little community 
I have always wanted these fish and I'm beyond excited to have them. 
As far as I can tell they are true chilis as well, which is cool. 
Here's a pic of one of the braver ones








Not bad for a phone picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I'm kinda thinking of getting some floaters but I'm not sure. I've always wanted to try some red root floaters, I would get floater guards and keep them in the back corners over the ferns. I feel like it would make the chilis more comfortable and add a little more to the tank. Any input or ideas would be appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkbunnie

My chili's took a week or so to come out of their shell. Probably just need a little time. Floaters wouldn't be a bad idea & very well may help. I already had duck weed but they still hid for a while. I have been on the look out for red roots or azolla in my area for a while. Might have to order some or buy some off a member here once the weather warms up some. Nice tanks! Looking forward to more up dates!


----------



## Maclyri

sharkbunnie said:


> My chili's took a week or so to come out of their shell. Probably just need a little time. Floaters wouldn't be a bad idea & very well may help. I already had duck weed but they still hid for a while. I have been on the look out for red roots or azolla in my area for a while. Might have to order some or buy some off a member here once the weather warms up some. Nice tanks! Looking forward to more up dates!




Thank you! I'm gonna give them time too, bump the numbers up to 10 or so next week when I get my pygmy corys. Ive been thinking about floaters for this tank anyway so with the chilis I figured I might as well. I ordered 2 floater guards today! Gonna so maintenance on the 5 gal later today or tomorrow as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Some pictures of the kids tonight! The chili in the front is the biggest by far, always the one to go out in the open first too.






















And the princess of course. 
Mercutio's tank is getting a whole spa day tomorrow, I will post some of that process tomorrow night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

It's a happy day for the pond!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> It's a happy day for the pond!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get another koi? I'm not sure what the picture is aside from the fish in the middle.  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

How I deep clean the tanks!








Vacuum the substrate 








Get them out of the tank








Drain, spray down with diluted hydrogen peroxide, scrub glass and wood to get algae off








Refill, treat water, put happy fish back in! I usually have to replant one or two stems after this, but everything in there seems to stick pretty well now. 

Now to release the baby koi!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

Maclyri said:


> So I am not ashamed to say that my local petco is pretty cool. The nicest aquatics section I've seen in a petco by far. Even nicer than some of the "fish stores" I've seen. The people working the area are really knowledgeable and helpful as well, obviously care about the fish.
> That all being said, they started carrying nano fish in little display tanks around the aquatics area!! I was super excited to see all these little guys in clean, scaped little tanks. I ended up getting 6 boraras brigittae from them! Chilis! At a petco!! I just think that's so cool.


I believe Petco are partnered with or own Liveaquaria.com which is a terrible place to order from online. The only reason I mention this is that you can go through what stock is available on the site, and pretty much go to Petco and ask a supervisor of the aquatics area to order specific fish/plants. And while they can try to order things, it's still really up to their wholesaler's availability. I've been trying for ages to get CPDs in sufficient numbers, I will not buy them unless I have a healthy quantity to begin with!

Some Petco locations are better than others, heck some days are better than others. I went on a day where none of the regulars were working... had to catch my own shrimp that day.


----------



## Maclyri

FishRFriendz said:


> I believe Petco are partnered with or own Liveaquaria.com which is a terrible place to order from online. The only reason I mention this is that you can go through what stock is available on the site, and pretty much go to Petco and ask a supervisor of the aquatics area to order specific fish/plants. And while they can try to order things, it's still really up to their wholesaler's availability. I've been trying for ages to get CPDs in sufficient numbers, I will not buy them unless I have a healthy quantity to begin with!
> 
> Some Petco locations are better than others, heck some days are better than others. I went on a day where none of the regulars were working... had to catch my own shrimp that day.




Obviously it changes depending on location and the employees. I have just had really good experiences with my store and see that they care about the livestock and really help people that go in there. I will ask where they order their fish from when I go in next week. 
Have you tried msjinkzd.com for your CPDs? Rachel is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Did you get another koi? I'm not sure what the picture is aside from the fish in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I got 3 baby koi today!! My parents told me to go get them and I ran haha. 






















They're so freaking cute, and less than 1/4 of the size of my big koi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr125

I see you have a horseshoe next to the tank. Do you have seahorses?>


----------



## BettaBettas

Im not a koi guy when it comes to ponds, as most know my house is currently being built so, there will be a pond on the left side of the house. Medium sized or so, I plan to get maybe some Shubunkin or fantails in it, love their colors..


----------



## FishRFriendz

Maclyri said:


> Have you tried msjinkzd.com for your CPDs? Rachel is awesome.


I'm really trying to hold out for local. Shipping prices and timing when I can get the package and all that is stressful. I'd prefer to ask the guys at Petco to do the ordering and wait for what arrives and survives. Also, when Petco order them in, you still only pay the regular price. CPD are $3.50 at Petco (if they have em).

I'm also in no hurry. I will be more in a rush to get em come end of May tho. At which point I'll mail order if I have to.


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> Im not a koi guy when it comes to ponds, as most know my house is currently being built so, there will be a pond on the left side of the house. Medium sized or so, I plan to get maybe some Shubunkin or fantails in it, love their colors..




I love the koi, we do have a couple shubunkins in there and a butterfly koi as well. The main reason I got the babies was because of their colors. We only had orange and white koi and the black and white shubunkin, I got the gold and tricolor babies this pond is about 350 gallons and used to have 7 full size koi in it. We were down to 2 due to the neighboring greater blue herons, but now we have a net and the dogs in the back all the time so we haven't lost one in years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

jr125 said:


> I see you have a horseshoe next to the tank. Do you have seahorses?>




It's an old one from my horse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcasta77

Did the spider wood you got from aquatic warehouse stay good? I bought some from them and it's just slowly deteriorating. It's getting my tank all messy and there's some kind of white fungus growing right in the center of it all.


----------



## Maclyri

angelcasta77 said:


> Did the spider wood you got from aquatic warehouse stay good? I bought some from them and it's just slowly deteriorating. It's getting my tank all messy and there's some kind of white fungus growing right in the center of it all.




The white fungus will grow on any wood. Mine hasn't started deteriorating or anything though. You just have to wait for the fungus to stop growing and then you can rub it off. I've always done that with spiderwood. It will usually be all good after a few months. My friend has an old tank of mine that I started almost a year ago and the wood is all fine now. It was spiderwood but not from aquatic warehouse. I haven't had any issues with their wood though! Just have to give it some time to settle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Thought I would do a real update on Mercutio's tank now that it's all clean








The micro sword is doing better than I thought! Still not super happy but it's okay. 








The crypts are growing like crazy and I love the color of this one. Pretty dark green!








The lily has some growth and MIGHT send up a lily pad soon🤞🏻








All my ferns in the tanks are growing like crazy too, I have baby ferns everywhere!








And of course the happy boy. I love that his eyes look blue  
Thank you guys for all the help and support lately!! Love this forum community ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznartist34

How many chilli's do you have? Usually when you first get them in larger numbers they should be out and about within a day or 2 but if it's a small number they tend to be more cautious. When I got my group of 10 they were swimming up front within an hour. Also could be malnourished since one or two look skinny. When I got skinny ones I always try to make sure that they are eating enough. The ones that didn't eat well stayed skinny for a period of time and ended up dying. I feed mines finely crushed flakes and finely crushed NLS(New Life Spectrum) small fish pellets.


----------



## johnlicht46

Maclyri said:


> I made another impulse buy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe you should stay away from said pet store. Lol no. Impulse buys r the best! Just do it be make it work! I miss my fw tank but I'm lovin my reef. Tanks look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

johnlicht46 said:


> Maybe you should stay away from said pet store. Lol no. Impulse buys r the best! Just do it be make it work! I miss my fw tank but I'm lovin my reef. Tanks look great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have to buy dog food and I have to pass the fish to get to it thank you! I'll try my hand at a reef at some point again, just not anytime soon, I love my freshwater right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

aznartist34 said:


> How many chilli's do you have? Usually when you first get them in larger numbers they should be out and about within a day or 2 but if it's a small number they tend to be more cautious. When I got my group of 10 they were swimming up front within an hour. Also could be malnourished since one or two look skinny. When I got skinny ones I always try to make sure that they are eating enough. The ones that didn't eat well stayed skinny for a period of time and ended up dying. I feed mines finely crushed flakes and finely crushed NLS(New Life Spectrum) small fish pellets.




I got 6, but I'm getting more next week so I will have about 10. They come out randomly but they really like playing in the roots and leaves of the fern. 
I have started separating my betta while I feed the tank and the chili's have fattened up a little! I also got some flake food that they are eating up like crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

Maclyri said:


> I also got some flake food that they are eating up like crazy!


Which flake? I've been amassing a variety of food in prep for CPDs which are kinda difficult. 

I've heard really good things about Sera O'nip tabs, but they're expensive. I've also got some Hikari Micro Pellets that are semi-floating.


----------



## Maclyri

I have a bunch of different kinds of Hikari foods. I have the "first bites," the micro pellets, algae wafers, and another flake. Even the micro pellets are too big for the small chili's. They love the first bites and I threw some brine shrimp into the tanks today and everyone went nuts. The chili's had to take bites of it but it was soft enough for them to so it worked. Kat is such a fatty though, I HAVE to separate her if I want the chili's to get any food. She darts around and will eat it all before they get a chance to even sniff it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

Yeah chili are even smaller than CPDs. I'll add first bites to my basket anyways. I saw my LFS had 6 really young ones finally, and still nothing at Petco. Argh must resist!


----------



## gnovince

Maclyri said:


> I have to buy dog food and I have to pass the fish to get to it


Been there...I once used this type excuse at Best Buy and walked out with a High End 4k tv! Whoops! Lol. Great Tanks by the way! Looking Awesome!


----------



## Maclyri

FishRFriendz said:


> Yeah chili are even smaller than CPDs. I'll add first bites to my basket anyways. I saw my LFS had 6 really young ones finally, and still nothing at Petco. Argh must resist!




I bought a bag cause I figured it would work regardless of what else I found 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

gnovince said:


> Been there...I once used this type excuse at Best Buy and walked out with a High End 4k tv! Whoops! Lol. Great Tanks by the way! Looking Awesome!




Omg, at least I don't make purchases like that on a whim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

New plants!
















And Kat on timeout while I feed the chilis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

lol, I guess she steels their food huh? You said you have a pond right, can u post a picture? im making a pond next to my house upcoming summer so I need all the inspiration I can get right now! the shape of it will look like a kidney bean basically (so an oval with a bump in the center, inward).


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> lol, I guess she steels their food huh? You said you have a pond right, can u post a picture? im making a pond next to my house upcoming summer so I need all the inspiration I can get right now! the shape of it will look like a kidney bean basically (so an oval with a bump in the center, inward).




She steals everything from the chili's and then has a super fat belly all day. This way she doesn't overfeed herself and the chili's get some they love the "first bites" from Hikari though. 









Here's the pond! It's about 350 gallons for the whole system, the pool part is about 6 ft in diameter and about 4ft deep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

very pretty pond! loving that waterfall, and brickwork


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> very pretty pond! loving that waterfall, and brickwork




Thank you! I've since moved the net so the whole pool is covered and in the plants have started to fill in a bit. We have 2 lily plants in there that will have a lot more lily pads and some flowers in the late spring and summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I forgot that yesterday was 2 months with my little fluval!! 
It's come a loooong way already










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

I'm digging the pond, it's really nice!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> I'm digging the pond, it's really nice!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So I finally convinced my mom to go to the fish store with me
We walk in and she was immediately running around look at all the fish. I had told her that I was getting Pygmy corys and she asked me to show her what they looked like. She found some habrosus and told me they were way cuter. She wanted some. I now have 5 
I now see where I get the impulsive gene from.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

I only have 2 corys in my fluval, seems I am going to have to get 3 more now. Inspiration is a thing apparently lol


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> I only have 2 corys in my fluval, seems I am going to have to get 3 more now. Inspiration is a thing apparently lol




They like to school so I got 5, I might still get a group of pygmys too. I really want to try them in Mercutio's tank now that there is so much ground cover. We will see though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

Maclyri said:


> They like to school so I got 5, I might still get a group of pygmys too. I really want to try them in Mercutio's tank now that there is so much ground cover. We will see though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pygmy Cories would probably prefer at least 10 gallons and I think your first ten gallon is already pretty stocked. Not trying to be critical, also who knows how your betta will react.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

justinmo said:


> Pygmy Cories would probably prefer at least 10 gallons and I think your first ten gallon is already pretty stocked. Not trying to be critical, also who knows how your betta will react.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I like the idea of them in the fluval but probably wouldn't put anything else in there, just due to Mercutio's history with tankmates. I've seen plenty of successful tanks this size with the pygmys or one of the dwarf cory species. 

I have a filter for a 20 gal on the 10 gal and so far no one is in anyone else's space except when Kat gets curious. I will up the numbers of the chili's for sure but I'm still not sure about adding more corys. I have to keep an eye on everyone. I am also very ontop of water changes and testing parameters so I'm not worried about the bioload, even if I add more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

I might be concerned about the corys with your substrate if I were you. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> I might be concerned about the corys with your substrate if I were you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk




I'm keeping an eye on them, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

New growth!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznartist34

I had pygmy cories with flourite substrate and they were perfectly fine. The dwarf cories are too small to root around in in larger grain substrate so they don't get the barbel damage like larger cories. Definitely get a large group of pygmies if you can. Their schooling behavior is amazing and entertaining to watch. Not sure if the habrosus school that well. Both tanks looking good!


----------



## Maclyri

aznartist34 said:


> I had pygmy cories with flourite substrate and they were perfectly fine. The dwarf cories are too small to root around in in larger grain substrate so they don't get the barbel damage like larger cories. Definitely get a large group of pygmies if you can. Their schooling behavior is amazing and entertaining to watch. Not sure if the habrosus school that well. Both tanks looking good!




Thank you! 
I haven't seen any issues with the corys and the substrate either. The habrosus show more of a shoaling behavior in my tank so far. I've always heard the pygmys are entertaining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

So for you guys that remember that I put the "baby" swords from Mercutio's tank into Kat's tank, these are them now! His sword has also shot up another runner with 2 babies on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Lily growth!! And you can see how awesome the crypts are doing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I'm thinking of getting rid of the micro sword in Mercutio's tank and just letting the crypt take over. Opinions? 
I have to replant multiple stems of the micro sword a day and since it keeps getting uprooted, it's not too happy. It's not unhealthy, but I don't think it will grow too well in this tank.

As far as Kat's tank is going, 4 days later and look at the new coffeefolia leaves!








Here's some new growth from the new plant as well








The crypts are finally recovering a little too. Not enough to warrant a picture though[emoji23]

Now for some sad news, I haven't been able to count more than 3 chili's at a time in the tank. No ammonia or nitrate spikes, but their bodies are so small I don't know how much of a change would happen. [emoji17] I'm doing a water change on that tank tomorrow and I'll look for the little guys. I'll keep you guys posted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortarion

Great tank progress! Bummer about losing Chilis, but it happens sometimes for no reason


----------



## Maclyri

Mortarion said:


> Great tank progress! Bummer about losing Chilis, but it happens sometimes for no reason




Thank you! I am pretty bummed about the chili's. I think I might start using RODI water in that tank and see if that helps. My LFS sells it for pretty cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mercutio's tank light is only on in the morning and early afternoon so I went ahead and took out the microsword. The rosette sword sent up another runner a week or so ago and had a bigger baby sword on the first runner. I'm gonna start planting those in the mid ground (you can see the one I planted) 








I also spread out the crypt and moved the rock forward a bit.

I seriously think there is something wrong with this mystery snail, but it keeps growing so I'm just gonna let it do its thing. It's just always falling off things and sometimes I find it floating on the top of the tank. 








Inspection on Kat's tank is next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

how big do the pygmys get? I just have two (don't know what type... pepper?) corys in my 5 gallon long rn. But they are going into the 65G... Can I get a small school of pygmys in the fluval?


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> how big do the pygmys get? I just have two (don't know what type... pepper?) corys in my 5 gallon long rn. But they are going into the 65G... Can I get a small school of pygmys in the fluval?




The habrosus (salt and pepper) corys get a little bigger than the true pygmaeus. I wouldn't put more than 3 or 4 in the fluval. Some people would say not to put them in there at all. 
I'm actually floating some in the fluval right now to see if Mercutio has any reaction to them. 
What else is in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznartist34

Sorry for the loss of your chilli's. You don't need RODI for them, they're pretty hardy. I keep mines in tap water and the ph ranges from 7.6-7.8. On the other hand, these microfish do have a higher chance to perish when buying them when they're really small. I seem to lose some here and there in the initial months of getting them. The ones that seem to die off are the ones with sunken bellies when first bought. Not all of those die but it seems like they tend to not make it in the long run.


----------



## Maclyri

aznartist34 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your chilli's. You don't need RODI for them, they're pretty hardy. I keep mines in tap water and the ph ranges from 7.6-7.8. On the other hand, these microfish do have a higher chance to perish when buying them when they're really small. I seem to lose some here and there in the initial months of getting them. The ones that seem to die off are the ones with sunken bellies when first bought. Not all of those die but it seems like they tend to not make it in the long run.




Thank you, I'm gonna try again in a couple weeks probably, if I don't end up getting more corys in the meantime [emoji23]
I haven't seen any chili's in the last couple days, kinda bumming me out a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Maclyri said:


> The habrosus (salt and pepper) corys get a little bigger than the true pygmaeus. I wouldn't put more than 3 or 4 in the fluval. Some people would say not to put them in there at all.
> I'm actually floating some in the fluval right now to see if Mercutio has any reaction to them.
> What else is in the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like I said the 2 corys are going into the 75 with (hopefully if I find some) some other pygmy corys, tbh idk if they are pepper corys I just assume since they have black spots on them! they are about 2" in length. Also its a shrimp heavy planted dutch tank


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> like I said the 2 corys are going into the 75 with (hopefully if I find some) some other pygmy corys, tbh idk if they are pepper corys I just assume since they have black spots on them! they are about 2" in length. Also its a shrimp heavy planted dutch tank




There are peppered corys and salt and pepper corys[emoji23] very different sized fish. The salt and pepper corys don't get bigger than an inch. I would probably put up to 5 in the 5 long.
I put 3 in Mercutio's tank the other day, they are doing awesome and Mercutio is just letting them swim around him, it's pretty cute. He just ignores them. They have really cleaned up the tank and added a lot of activity. 
I'm gonna add some pygmys to the 10 along with the remaining habrosus, as well as get more chili's when I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Thank you for the help ID'ing my corys lol!


----------



## Maclyri

I just got back from the grocery store and Kat had jumped out of the tank. She wasn't dry but wasn't in good shape. I threw her back in and am now floating her in a cup. She's not looking so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> I just got back from the grocery store and Kat had jumped out of the tank. She wasn't dry but wasn't in good shape. I threw her back in and am now floating her in a cup. She's not looking so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh noes. [emoji17] no lid on your tenner?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Oh noes. [emoji17] no lid on your tenner?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




There's a lid but she found the 2 or so inches that isn't covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> There's a lid but she found the 2 or so inches that isn't covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh gees. I have no lid on my community tank. My male guppies love to freedive.. 

Fish are a lot smarter than people give them credit for.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Econde said:


> Oh gees. I have no lid on my community tank. My male guppies love to freedive..
> 
> Fish are a lot smarter than people give them credit for.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




One of the reasons I want the floaters, they would block half that gap at least. I'll give her some more time but she's gasping at the bottom of the cup pretty bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde

Maclyri said:


> One of the reasons I want the floaters, they would block half that gap at least. I'll give her some more time but she's gasping at the bottom of the cup pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah makes sense

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

She seems to have perked up a little. I'm not gonna let her go yet but I'm gonna keep changing the water in the cup. 
Here are some updated pics of Mercutio's tank while we wait.















Amano friend



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

uh oh, hopefully shes ok


----------



## kolet66

Maclyri said:


> I just got back from the grocery store and Kat had jumped out of the tank. She wasn't dry but wasn't in good shape. I threw her back in and am now floating her in a cup. She's not looking so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




[emoji53]. Hoping she recovers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Thank you guys, I let her go awhile ago, because she was swimming around in the cup slowly. She went straight to the bottom and behind the rock. I will post back in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Kat didn't make it. Gonna have to really think about what I want this tanks stocking to look like now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> Kat didn't make it. Gonna have to really think about what I want this tanks stocking to look like now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks, sorry about your Betta. A shrimp tank would be cool!

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I'm not a huge fan of shrimp[emoji23] I like a couple in tanks but not too many. 
I might get some rasbora kubotai and look into a dwarf cichlid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> I'm not a huge fan of shrimp[emoji23] I like a couple in tanks but not too many.
> I might get some rasbora kubotai and look into a dwarf cichlid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's not recommend, but it's easily doable with good filtration, and good husbandry. But, you can get away with a pair of German blue Rams in a 10 gallon. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> I know it's not recommend, but it's easily doable with good filtration, and good husbandry. But, you can get away with a pair of German blue Rams in a 10 gallon.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk




I don't think I want a pair of anything is the issue. I would just want to get one. 
The rams are definitely something I'm going to look into, I think an apisto might be too big but I've had some people recommend them to me also. I'm gonna wait on the centerpiece fish for now and just get a little group of nano fish. 

As of today the stock in this tank is 2 habrosus cories, 2 Pygmy cories, 2 horned nerites, and 1 amano shrimp. I will probably get one of each more of the cories and a group of 6 or so kubotai depending on what else I find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Chili rasbora or Scarlet Badis would be a good option.


----------



## Maclyri

Couesfanatic said:


> Chili rasbora or Scarlet Badis would be a good option.




I don't know if I want to try chili's again in this tank, and I also don't know how I would be with the live food for the badis[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Here are some basic suggestions-
1 Pygmy Sunfish (high suggested, as they are uncommon. would make a unique tank mate)
2 Pygmy/Sparkling/Dwarf Croaking Gourami 
3 Least Killifish/Dwarf Livebearer 
4 Indian Dwarf/Pea/BB Pufferfish 
5 Endler’s Livebearer 
6 Swamp Guppy/Painted Guppy 
7 Celestial Pearl Danio (prob. shy so/so) 
8 Emerald Dwarf Rasbora 
9 Boraras Species
10 Ember Tetra 
11 Danionella species
12 Kubotai Rasboras 
13 Chili Rasb
14 Blue Badis
15 Neon Tetras 
16 White Moscow Guppies 
17 Taiwanese Dragon Micro Gobies
18 Bumblebee Goby 
Maybe some of those will have appeal


----------



## Couesfanatic

The Scarlet Badis will eat frozen foods like bloodworms. They also eat microbugs and snails in the tank. What I did last time was keep a colony of cherries in the tank as a food source for him. 

Microrasbora Kubotai is also a good option.


----------



## Maclyri

Thanks for the suggestions! What's everyone's opinion on balloon rams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

*Big Fat No*



Maclyri said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! What's everyone's opinion on balloon rams?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I say a huge fat No (slams a card that says "No" on a table dramatically lol) balloon rams are bad in so many ways. its the reason you never see anyone having them. They are very susceptible to diseases, much more than a GBR would be. And are pretty difficult to watch seeing as they naturally, or in this case un-naturally, have trouble swimming sometimes do to their body and spine curving so dramatically.


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> I say a huge fat No (slams a card that says "No" on a table dramatically lol) balloon rams are bad in so many ways. its the reason you never see anyone having them. They are very susceptible to diseases, much more than a GBR would be. And are pretty difficult to watch seeing as they naturally, or in this case un-naturally, have trouble swimming sometimes do to their body and spine curving so dramatically.




I've heard they are sensitive but nothing beyond that. I really like the idea of having a ram in that tank but I feel like a GBR might make the tank look really small. I don't think the balloon rams look all that unnatural. There was a bunch of them at my LFS that looked healthy and were swimming around fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun

FWIW- I've had a good experience with an angel (balloon) ram, it didn't have any sensitivity issues that I could tell. They are significantly less active than normal-bodied rams but it never looked to me like they had difficultly moving, it seemed to have no issues chasing or ramming tank-mates whenever it wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

proper.noun said:


> FWIW- I've had a good experience with an angel (balloon) ram, it didn't have any sensitivity issues that I could tell. They are significantly less active than normal-bodied rams but it never looked to me like they had difficultly moving, it seemed to have no issues chasing or ramming tank-mates whenever it wanted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for the info! There was only a couple gold juveniles left at my LFS, I might go pick one up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

@Econde is the best!! Thanks for the red root floaters[emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Oo I like that barrier idea what is that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Shan4404 said:


> Oo I like that barrier idea what is that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They are floating plant guards from HanAquatics, fishing line attached to suction cups works pretty well too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Maclyri said:


> They are floating plant guards from HanAquatics, fishing line attached to suction cups works pretty well too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice common sense [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana

Maclyri said:


> They are floating plant guards from HanAquatics, fishing line attached to suction cups works pretty well too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just saved me so much time. This idea is so simple, I have no idea why I couldn't think of it. Luckily I have spare gutter guard and suction cups. I've been looking for something like this for FAR too long. I goofed around with so many different kinds of guards on my last tank. Gosh, I feel dumb! :| 










This is what you have, right? Brilliant! 

I'm a fan of corys, so that's what I'd house if I were you. :wink2: Pygmy corys are adorable, active and quite the house keepers from what I've read.


----------



## Maclyri

Freemananana said:


> You just saved me so much time. This idea is so simple, I have no idea why I couldn't think of it. Luckily I have spare gutter guard and suction cups. I've been looking for something like this for FAR too long. I goofed around with so many different kinds of guards on my last tank. Gosh, I feel dumb! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you have, right? Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of corys, so that's what I'd house if I were you. :wink2: Pygmy corys are adorable, active and quite the house keepers from what I've read.




They work so well! I just paid for mine[emoji23] 
I have 4 cories in the tank already, I love watching them wiggle around[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana

Maclyri said:


> They work so well! I just paid for mine[emoji23]
> I have 4 cories in the tank already, I love watching them wiggle around[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woopsie! I skipped that part I guess. I was skimming too fast. :grin2: Regardless, I'm so glad I stumbled upon this thread today. I rarely find my way into the nano subforum.


----------



## Maclyri

Freemananana said:


> Woopsie! I skipped that part I guess. I was skimming too fast. :grin2: Regardless, I'm so glad I stumbled upon this thread today. I rarely find my way into the nano subforum.




No worries[emoji4] I'm probably gonna put more in there anyway, I have 2 habrosus and 2 pygmies in my 10, and 3 habrosus in my 5. Super fun little fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

idk if the 2 of you are interested but. Trmw I am getting 2 panda corys..  im addicted I cant help myself. lol!


----------



## Maclyri

Well, this happened.






















Little juvenile gold balloon ram! Last one and he had been sitting in the tank alone for a few days. Every time someone would walk past he/she would go up to the glass and try to get attention. Already have it eating thawed brine shrimp out of tweezers[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Plants are all happy and growing in the 10 gallon!








AR benefitting from potassium and iron dosing.








A bunch of height on these!








Some growth on the crypt red








More bronze I added.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Looking good!

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk




Thank you[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Did a big trim today! Gonna be gone for a few days this weekend, excited to see the difference of growth when I come back[emoji4] I have my mom dosing ferts and feeding for me. I'm also gonna get a little school of kubotai when I get back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

What plant is the second picture on your last post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

justinmo said:


> What plant is the second picture on your last post?


I'm guessing it's the alternanthera reineckii or ludwigia.


----------



## Maclyri

justinmo said:


> What plant is the second picture on your last post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Someone on this forum IDed it as Ammannia gracilis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I'm back home! Everyone is alive haha. Algae everywhere but that can be fixed. Quite a bit of growth from the floaters and the lily!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I found my ram dead this morning. She had been hiding a lot yesterday and wouldn't eat when I fed. I don't know what was wrong.

I put some floaters in Mercutio's tank, everything in there is looking great.

























Here is the 10 gallon, I moved the floater guard








I still need to clean the glass more on both tanks, I did a water change when I got home yesterday. I think I'm just gonna clean them both and then leave them alone for a week or so just to let them grow in. They are getting closer to the managed jungles I want though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

That was a good looking ram. They are notorious for dropping dead for no reason. I wish I could keep German Blue Rams alive.


----------



## Maclyri

Couesfanatic said:


> That was a good looking ram. They are notorious for dropping dead for no reason. I wish I could keep German Blue Rams alive.




That's such a bummer cause I really like them[emoji30] I'm gonna give this tank some time to really fill in though. It's not the end of the world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mercutio got an upgrade today!








I just felt like the 10 gallon needed some personality after all this. It's right by my bed and I look into the side from my pillow at night. Kat used to come over and hangout with me before I went to bed. 
He's already been playing around in the coffeefolia and lounging around on all the broad leaf plants in this tank. He's been so friendly and relaxed lately that I will probably get some kubotai rasboras to round out the stocking for this tank.

On another note though, I'm loving how the fluval is looking these days. I don't know what else I want to put in there though. Some ideas are 
A pea puffer
Small school of chilis 
Another betta (imported this time)
African dwarf frogs

I already have 3 habrosus cories in there and I could always put them in the 10 gallon. As always, any input is welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun

Well that sucks.. This is why I try not to buy juvenile fish anymore, they're the ones who seem to die on me for no reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Little meeting of pygmies and the amano 
Not pictured, Mercutio lounging in the AR, supervising the meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim

Maclyri said:


> Little meeting of pygmies and the amano
> Not pictured, Mercutio lounging in the AR, supervising the meeting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic lol I love it. The tank is looking fantastic. My vote is for Pea puffer btw. I just learned that they are exclusively freshwater and I have been thinking about one (or more) myself

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Monrankim said:


> Great pic lol I love it. The tank is looking fantastic. My vote is for Pea puffer btw. I just learned that they are exclusively freshwater and I have been thinking about one (or more) myself
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk




Thank you!! The pygmies were actually staying still for once so I had to get some pictures. 
I have always loved the personality of them! But then I think if I want personality, a betta is a no-brainer. The puffers are higher maintenance too. I will go shopping around and see what I find though! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Probably late on the conversation but pea puffers are mean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Shan4404 said:


> Probably late on the conversation but pea puffers are mean!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If you get puffers, of any kind usually. its a species only tank, or fish only tank. 
Nate


----------



## Maclyri

If I were to get a puffer, I would put a single puffer the the fluval and put all the habrosus in the 10 gal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim

Right after I posted that comment I stopped by my LFS to look at them and was warned about the fin nipping. I spoke too soon

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Monrankim said:


> Right after I posted that comment I stopped by my LFS to look at them and was warned about the fin nipping. I spoke too soon
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk




I know they aren't a community fish. I would get a single one for the spec V. They would be fine.
I still just don't know if I want to start having so many snails growing in a bucket or something somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Haven't really found anything that has caught my eye while I've been shopping around. Naturally I went on aquabid. Still a dangerous place. I think another betta is in my future.

I moved most of the floaters in the 10 gal to the fluval and moved the habrosus into the 10 gal. The fluval now only has an amano shrimp and some snails in it. Need to go through and do a deep cleaning of both tanks. He algae has taken hold since my trip and I can't get it under control again[emoji30]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Maclyri said:


> Haven't really found anything that has caught my eye while I've been shopping around. Naturally I went on aquabid. Still a dangerous place. I think another betta is in my future.
> 
> I moved most of the floaters in the 10 gal to the fluval and moved the habrosus into the 10 gal. The fluval now only has an amano shrimp and some snails in it. Need to go through and do a deep cleaning of both tanks. He algae has taken hold since my trip and I can't get it under control again[emoji30]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nerites and bristlenose! Kept my algae away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Shan4404 said:


> Nerites and bristlenose! Kept my algae away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I already have nerites and I can't really put a bristlenose anywhere right now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

6 little kubotai friends[emoji4] and a dirty but pretty tank haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Nice, clean fluval waiting for its new tenant[emoji87]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Cuties[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Here's a big update on the tanks! First the 10 gallon.
Mercutio is doing really well in this little community! The plants are all very happy, I've been trimming and really trying to keep everything growing nice and full. I have found some pond snails. I have no clue where they came from, as usual. Will try to get that population under control.
Here are some pictures!








Happy AR along with some cories and kubotai. 








Mercutio keeps trying to lay on the floaters and then they get caught in the flow of the filter and stuck in the other plants[emoji23]








Side jungle view 








Crypt doing awesome and growing some great color!

Now for the fluval! 
If you haven't read the previous updates, I have a new fish coming for this tank. I just got the notification that they made it to the US today. Aquabid got me again with a male betta. I will post a sale picture of him later. 
The tank just has an amano shrimp and some snails in it and it growing like crazy and it's great. I trimmed the gracialis in this tank too and it's already growing really well again. The sword is still propagating like crazy too. I keep removing the baby ferns and spreading them out, everything is going really well for this tank. 
















Some really nice growth from the lily! Getting really happy with this plant.








Very happy with this find also, cool stem plant.

Overall I'm really happy with this tanks right now, excited for the new guy to come and for these plants to really take off!!

Input and comments welcome as always [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I got a special box this morning! Everyone meet Iago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaestus

He's beautiful!


----------



## Maclyri

Hephaestus said:


> He's beautiful!




Thank you! Can't wait to see what his personality is like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbyrd

I have loved all 22 pages of this thread, and seeing how your tanks progressed over the last few months. GORGEOUS setup. You've given me something to strive for with my little 10 gallon betta sorority, and given me some ideas on what to change in my 20. 

I was so sad to hear Kat died. It's tough tho when they jump out. I had one of my girls jump, but she made it. I love all your cory's they are fascinating funny little guys.


----------



## Maclyri

Jbyrd said:


> I have loved all 22 pages of this thread, and seeing how your tanks progressed over the last few months. GORGEOUS setup. You've given me something to strive for with my little 10 gallon betta sorority, and given me some ideas on what to change in my 20.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sad to hear Kat died. It's tough tho when they jump out. I had one of my girls jump, but she made it. I love all your cory's they are fascinating funny little guys.




Thank you so much!! I love this forum community and being able to add to it. It's also nice to be able to go back a few pages and see how far the tanks have come.

I eventually want to get a 20 long and try a sorority tank, that won't be anytime soon though. 

I like the cories way more than I thought I would, always fun to watch and so cute! Good luck with your tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbyrd

Maclyri said:


> Thank you so much!! I love this forum community and being able to add to it. It's also nice to be able to go back a few pages and see how far the tanks have come.
> 
> I eventually want to get a 20 long and try a sorority tank, that won't be anytime soon though.
> 
> I like the cories way more than I thought I would, always fun to watch and so cute! Good luck with your tanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The next time Petco has their $1 gallon sale I'm upgrading my tank to a 55 to have some corys and some other select things in it. A sorority tank is a TON of fun.. My three girls are in a 10 and coexist happily now. Originally there were 5, one died, and a friend took my koi female.

I find it fascinating you have an outside koi pond as well.. i don't run into many folks who do. When I was growing up my dad had a 6' deep, by 5' across by 10' long pond in our backyard. We had some MAMMOTH koi... like, 2 feet long, food in diameter. Great fish, I miss hand feeding them.


----------



## Maclyri

Jbyrd said:


> The next time Petco has their $1 gallon sale I'm upgrading my tank to a 55 to have some corys and some other select things in it. A sorority tank is a TON of fun.. My three girls are in a 10 and coexist happily now. Originally there were 5, one died, and a friend took my koi female.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it fascinating you have an outside koi pond as well.. i don't run into many folks who do. When I was growing up my dad had a 6' deep, by 5' across by 10' long pond in our backyard. We had some MAMMOTH koi... like, 2 feet long, food in diameter. Great fish, I miss hand feeding them.




I might have to get my 20 long then too and just start getting all the stuff I need for it haha. 
Living in Southern California definitely has its perks with the pond! I really enjoy it. My biggest koi now is probably around 1 1/2 ft and the babies are growing quite a bit! Excited to see how big they are by the end of the summer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Better picture of Iago! He is from 88atp betta farm, I got him on aquabid and had a great experience this time. He's still figuring out the frozen food but is eating. Happy little guy

The community got a nice clean today. Took apart and rinsed and scrubbed the filter for the first time and scrubbed all the glass. I also picked up some s. repens to add to the little jungle we will see how it holds up!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I have hair algae in the 10 gallon any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> I have hair algae in the 10 gallon any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hydrogen peroxide or glute (excel)

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay, both tanks got a massive a water change and a good scrub today. 








Lily showing some good growth








AR all got cleaned off, treated with hydrogen peroxide, and replanted.








Nice growth in the back as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Iago got some new plants and friends today!























Some HC Japan 








Some ID on this would be appreciated!








Clover and some plants from my terrarium in the filter compartment. 








Also got some of these little guys! First real venture into shrimp so wish me luck!!
Thinking of adding CO2 to this tank in the future, any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

I don't think the "clover" will grow in the filter, it will grow in MGOPS (for me) or directly in the tanks substrate.


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> I don't think the "clover" will grow in the filter, it will grow in MGOPS (for me) or directly in the tanks substrate.




My LFS had it in a floating basket with no substrate with the tops growing out of the water like it has in the filter now. If it doesn't work I have a spot for it in my 10 gal though, so no worries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeP_123

Not a beta fan, but the colors on your "Iago" are really starting to pop! Guess he's having a good time in that tank! Keep it up


----------



## Maclyri

MikeP_123 said:


> Not a beta fan, but the colors on your "Iago" are really starting to pop! Guess he's having a good time in that tank! Keep it up




Thank you! I am really enjoying being able to see his personality come out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

How do you do the hydrogen peroxide spray to kill algae? What is the solution made of (how many parts of each) and also what do you do after you drain the tank and spray with the diluted hydrogen peroxide? Do you just fill it back up? Wouldn't this harm the fish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

justinmo said:


> How do you do the hydrogen peroxide spray to kill algae? What is the solution made of (how many parts of each) and also what do you do after you drain the tank and spray with the diluted hydrogen peroxide? Do you just fill it back up? Wouldn't this harm the fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In the fluval I just take the betta out the snails if they are out in the open. Then drain it as much as possible while vacuuming the substrate. The spray I made is about 3/4 hydrogen peroxide but it is expired so I'm not sure if that dilutes the strength or not. I just spray everything down as much as possible and scrub the hardscape with a sponge and then wipe most of the leaves off with my fingers. Then I just fill back up and float the betta while I replant anything that got uprooted and treat the water. I turnoff the heater and filter while I'm doing everything until I refill.

With the 10 gallon it's a little trickier. This time I didn't even catch the betta cause he kept swimming stay from me. I just drained it about 70-80% and sprayed everything I could and scrubbed the rest with my fingers or a sponge. Then refilled and treated the water. No damage done on any fish that I can see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic

Peroxide should be relatively safe, it just breaks down into oxygen. I used to spot treat underwater with a syringe full of 3% peroxide. I also use it in the garden and on plants I buy from nurseries. Just fill a 5gal bucket with water, dump a bottle in and drop plants in soil and all and let soak for a few mins before rinsing off. Kills all the pests. Plants usually look great afterward as well.


----------



## Maclyri

A good shot of some of the growth I've seen from the s. repens and one of the 10 gallons new inhabitants 








I also started using seachem line of ferts and really seeing a difference in my plants! Some are still transitioning but everything looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

your lucky you got your s repens to grow, I got my first s repens from the green machines website (newb move), got them in vitro and I planted them around a year ago, they still have active chloroplasts but haven't grown one bit! :l even the emersed ones "growing" in MGOPS. 
nice pics!  
Nate


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> your lucky you got your s repens to grow, I got my first s repens from the green machines website (newb move), got them in vitro and I planted them around a year ago, they still have active chloroplasts but haven't grown one bit! :l even the emersed ones "growing" in MGOPS.
> 
> nice pics!
> 
> Nate




Thank you I was surprised to see growth honestly! These were just tissue cultures from petsmart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Maclyri said:


> Thank you I was surprised to see growth honestly! These were just tissue cultures from petsmart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 See when I lived in Atlanta I used to shop at a petsmart, but then when I moved here to Arkansas, there was no petsmart or LFS! Only a Petco which I figure is alright and so/so but smaller. But they don't even stock all this cool stuff everyone is talking about :eek5:. Like cmon I want some green buce and s repens!!! lol


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> See when I lived in Atlanta I used to shop at a petsmart, but then when I moved here to Arkansas, there was no petsmart or LFS! Only a Petco which I figure is alright and so/so but smaller. But they don't even stock all this cool stuff everyone is talking about :eek5:. Like cmon I want some green buce and s repens!!! lol




Persmart has way better plants but my petco just started stocking nano fish so I'm pretty lucky, not to mention the pretty awesome fish stores in San Diego 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

BettaBettas said:


> Like cmon I want some green buce and s repens!!! lol


I've seen the Petco in Germantown have buce in a TC bag. And s.repens too. But the Germantown store is kinda sucks for fish. The midtown employee I talked to about plants said he makes orders of all sorts of stuff but sometimes his shipments get sent to the wrong store(the Germantown store). So at least the live submerged plants in Germantown are half decent. TC stuff is hit or miss... just whatever they got from resupply.

If I were in San Diego, I don't think I'd bother with either Petco or Petsmart. I bet the LFSs there are amazing. Then again, maybe the chains have to step up their game when the competition sets a higher bar.


----------



## BettaBettas

FishRFriendz said:


> If I were in San Diego, I don't think I'd bother with either Petco or Petsmart. I bet the LFSs there are amazing. Then again, maybe the chains have to step up their game when the competition sets a higher bar.


 Same, if I were as big of a hobbyist as I am now and still lived in Atlanta I would be running all over the city!


----------



## Maclyri

Most of my stuff is from the fish stores but the stores don't have as many tissue cultures and I've made pretty good friends with the people that work at the petco so it's really easy to get some nice fish, the LFS usually have too many orders and other customers that it takes awhile to get what I want sometimes. The people at Petco are just happy to be able to talk to another hobbyist and know that the fish are going to a good home. They will bend over backwards to help a friend. 

On another note, I've been DYING to set up a new tank.
As tempting as it is, I was good and just decided to rescape one of mine. The fluval got some new furniture, and new inhabitants [emoji4]

I got a new piece of wood and ramped the substrate as much as I could to the right and went right into it. Along with the new scape there are some little clown killifish as well[emoji4]








The rocks are just there for the time being while the wood gets waterlogged. I didn't like any of the spaces for the stems so they went into the 10 gallon.









The rocks will eventually go into this tank, will do a little rescape here too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

clown killifish, the fish with the intense blue eyes. Nice choice.


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> clown killifish, the fish with the intense blue eyes. Nice choice.


They were too cute to pass up, and I know my LFS rarely has them.


----------



## Maclyri

So while I'm waiting for this wood to behave I need some opinions. For the left side, should I leave it bare or try some DHG or something? Also kinda want to try some buce now that there is so much hardscape.
Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz

Maclyri said:


> On another note, I've been DYING to set up a new tank.


April is another $/g sale. Go on, you know you want a new 10, 20 or 29 g aquarium... It'll be so cheap and all you need is a $5 sponge filter.... and a lamp you probably already have.

/ghost-voice
DooOOooOOoo iiiiit...
DooOOooOOoo iiiit...​
Multi-tank-syndrome. You know I just got back from petco during lunch today too... man I'm gonna be in trouble.


----------



## BettaBettas

Maclyri said:


> So while I'm waiting for this wood to behave I need some opinions. For the left side, should I leave it bare or try some DHG or something? Also kinda want to try some buce now that there is so much hardscape.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 idk if DHG would grow in your tank. since you don't have pressurized Co2 I don't think? try Pearlweed.


----------



## Maclyri

BettaBettas said:


> idk if DHG would grow in your tank. since you don't have pressurized Co2 I don't think? try Pearlweed.




Ive seen a couple low tech tanks with it and I know it would grow super slow. It was just a thought though. I'm gonna keep it bare for awhile I think and let it grow on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay, already moved some stuff around and added more fern and floating plants.








Hoping the lily will take over the back corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

I'm a big fan of blank space. In art and in tanks. I think it is really underrated, but the contrast really adds to the overall depth. Basically, I like this iteration of your tank a lot :3


----------



## Maclyri

puriance said:


> I'm a big fan of blank space. In art and in tanks. I think it is really underrated, but the contrast really adds to the overall depth. Basically, I like this iteration of your tank a lot :3




Thank you!! I'm really liking how it's turning out[emoji4] excited to get the rocks out to get a real look at it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmeh lee

BettaBettas said:


> idk if DHG would grow in your tank. since you don't have pressurized Co2 I don't think? try Pearlweed.





Maclyri said:


> Ive seen a couple low tech tanks with it and I know it would grow super slow. It was just a thought though. I'm gonna keep it bare for awhile I think and let it grow on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DHG Grows just fine without pressurized CO2. I grew a full carpet in ~5 weeks with the same tank/light that the OP is and excel/root tabs/flourish. I currently have it beginning to spread in a 20g in similar conditions.
Here's the post I first mentioned that in.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1089465-updated-spec-v.html#post9613497

Have you grown DHG before @BettaBettas ?


----------



## Maclyri

jimmeh lee said:


> DHG Grows just fine without pressurized CO2. I grew a full carpet in ~5 weeks with the same tank/light that the OP is and excel/root tabs/flourish. I currently have it beginning to spread in a 20g in similar conditions.
> 
> Here's the post I first mentioned that in.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1089465-updated-spec-v.html#post9613497
> 
> 
> 
> Have you grown DHG before @BettaBettas ?




Thank you for the info! I will definitely try it in a low tech at some point, idk about this tank specifically yet though[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

jimmeh lee said:


> Have you grown DHG before @*BettaBettas* ?


 Yes I have, or else I wouldn't have given an opinion. Everyone can see it in my journal.


----------



## jimmeh lee

Maclyri said:


> Thank you for the info! I will definitely try it in a low tech at some point, idk about this tank specifically yet though[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. IME it has an easier time spreading and growing through sand than gravel.


----------



## Maclyri

Okay everyone, this is gonna be a bit of a photo dump so here are a couple updates!

As you know, I did a rescape on the fluval and got some clown friends. 
Right after I did that I was out of town for a long weekend. I called the person that was supposed to be watching the tanks and they said that they had never seen the light in the fluval go on. Turns out that the whole power strip/timer thing that the fluval is set up on got unplugged right after I left (on Thursday morning) and we didn't find out until the day before I got back (Monday). That means no filter, heater, or light for that long. I was convinced the shrimp and kilis were gonna be dead. 
Got home and seemed like things were more or less okay! Dirty, a little browning on the HC japan, but everyone was accounted for! Super happy about that. Gonna give the wood another week to settle before doing a good clean again. 








Iago in one of his caves.








One of the little ones, impossible to get clear pictures of.

As for the other tank, everything is doing really well, waiting on the wood to settle in the fluval so I can use the rocks in this one. Planning a little rescape for at least the left side, the sword isn't happy and I need to do something else with it.








The s. repens is doing awesome, I finally trimmed the tops and replanted them! Really surprised with the growth.
























Pretty boy and a Pygmy friend.








One of the bigger cherries.

Hope you had a good weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle3

Oh that's so stressful! Very glad things weren't all that bad in the end. [emoji322]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Rescaped the 10 gallon! I have a hate for my pygmys currently. They are impossible to catch, I tried for hours and nothing. I will post pictures of it soon, everything is still cloudy so doesn't look too good. Same idea just executed better I think. 

Here are some pictures of the fluval in the mean time[emoji4]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay guys, I need help. Any input on the right side?








I think I'm gonna take out the clover stuff cause it's just making me mad at this point but I don't know what else I want in that corner. Or I can just be patient and hope the sword grows in fuller. 








I really like the left side of this tank now though, might need to change the back still but for now the fern is okay.








I think this scape is more cohesive and isn't as divided as it was before, I gave a bunch of cuttings to a some friends of mine that were starting tanks too so that was fun. Now I just have to wait for the plants to grow in again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

The solution to all my aquascaping problems is always more plants. No wonder all my tanks end up looking like over grown jungles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Tanks have been put on the back burner the last week or so cause I got a baby gecko, but I saw baby shrimp in both tanks today!! Gonna do some housekeeping and searching tomorrow[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xquisit

Wow your tank looks stunning


----------



## Maclyri

Sunkist babies everywhere!!









And the baby that has been taking up all of my time latley[emoji23] his/her name is Guppy, so this is fish forum appropriate [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaestus

Your tank is looking great. I love the look of those clown killi's. How are they doing for you?

Crested gecko's are awesome! I used to keep African Fat-Tailed Gecko's. I've wanted to try Crested for years, but never seemed to have the time or space (I always ended up setting up more aquariums for fish).


----------



## Maclyri

Hephaestus said:


> Your tank is looking great. I love the look of those clown killi's. How are they doing for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Crested gecko's are awesome! I used to keep African Fat-Tailed Gecko's. I've wanted to try Crested for years, but never seemed to have the time or space (I always ended up setting up more aquariums for fish).




The clowns are great! Sadly I think I have 3 males and 1 female. She's very fat already but the males chase each other around. 
I have an obsession with tropical plants, my room and house are full of them. This guy is gonna have a decked out bioactive vivarium one day[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Tanks are still chugging along, been battling some algae in the 10 gallon, super annoying getting frustrated. The fluval is awesome and so low maintenance it's awesome. Set up 3 more tanks for some friends and they are having fun with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

Tanks are looking spectacular Maclyri  keep those pics coming to!


----------



## Maclyri

Happy boy after lunch time








And the fluval, moved the lilies to the bare spot to get growing again before I find a final place for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

Love how it's growing in! Organized chaos is a beautiful thing <3


----------



## Maclyri

puriance said:


> Love how it's growing in! Organized chaos is a beautiful thing <3




Thank you! Love the little jungles[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dito147

One of my favourite topics in planted tank


----------



## Maclyri

dito147 said:


> One of my favourite topics in planted tank




Omg thank you so much!! That seriously means sooo much❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Here's a quick FTS of the 10, gonna do a deep clean on this thing in the next couple days, just needed to find the motivation to do it. 








I also finished a project for my crested if anyone is interested 
Custom background bioactive vivarium for Guppy!








Did all the mounting and silicone myself, it was super fun to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I need some input! I'm thinking of taking the wood out of the 10 and putting in more rock to make the two sides more cohesive. Any thoughts?


Jk, I did it. Will post pics when it clears up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Bad picture with cloudy water and pissed plants! We will see how things go in the next couple weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Did a rescape of the fluval today and there's a new baby in there! Pics to come

























Here you go! And yes, it's a puffer! I have a snail tank going already for the little one. So cute, super shy this morning though.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Needed to prove me wrong of course
































Sooooo blurry but cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley

Maclyri said:


> Needed to prove me wrong of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo blurry but cute
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please keep us posted with how it goes, I've always wanted one, but I'm afraid he'll nip at my other fish/shrimp. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

A puffer with other fish isn't usually the best idea. But I hope it works out and always have a backup plan!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I have an extra tank if it doesn't work. There are plenty of hiding places in this tank too. Also, I know the shrimp have a high chance of being eaten. I have more in another tank anyway. Thanks guys! Will for sure keep updated[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Little Puff is doing great! Got some more snails this morning. Watching it hunt is the cutest thing ever. All other inhabitants seem unaware of the puffer, and it seems to ignore everyone else. I got a good video of hunting and the rest of the tank but I can't post videos here anymore for some reason. Here are some pictures instead!
















Little snail tank!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

10 gallon still chugging along. Did a big clean and water change yesterday. Gonna start dosing and doing biweekly (or more) water changes on this guy to see if I can get this algae under control again. Shrimp are still happy and producing babies so it can't be too bad, right?[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Lowest maintenance tank I've ever had. Fingers crossed it stays that way[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface

What kind of fish is that in your last picture?


----------



## Maclyri

Smooshface said:


> What kind of fish is that in your last picture?




It's a clown killifish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface

Maclyri said:


> It's a clown killifish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's beautiful! Sadly it won't work in the tank I'm about to set up. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Maclyri

Biweekly water changes are doing some good again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Counted at least 15 babies today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar EAZi

Pretty awesome setups, I can't bare the idea of having just a beta in the tank, I have to fill it to the capacity it can handle the max!! I'll do any number of water change so to make it possible lol


----------



## Maclyri

Omar EAZi said:


> Pretty awesome setups, I can't bare the idea of having just a beta in the tank, I have to fill it to the capacity it can handle the max!! I'll do any number of water change so to make it possible lol




Thank you! I'm the same way[emoji23] if the betta lets me anyway. My 10 gallon is definitely over stocked but I have a 20 gal filter on it and am doing the biweekly water changes again. Plus the cories and shrimp help as cleanup also[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay, 10 gallon has a leak. Gonna pick up a 20 long and more hardscape and substrate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126

Maclyri said:


> Okay, 10 gallon has a leak. Gonna pick up a 20 long and more hardscape and substrate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, did you find the cause of the leak?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Mattb126 said:


> Oh no, did you find the cause of the leak?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk




Didn't find the cause but it was wet all over the bottom of the tank and the water level was draining way too fast to be evaporation. I put all the fish and plants in a big bucket and siliconed the new tank everywhere just to be safe and then once it cured I threw everything in with more substrate and an additional aqua clear 20 fluval filter as well as a new heater. 

Current options for stocking are going to be more rasboras with either a female betta sorority, or a community tank with some rams. Any thoughts?

Also have an excuse to try the vertical terrarium kits now with that 10 gallon[emoji23] 

I will post pictures of the tank when it's not just a murky mess of floating plants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay, got things a little more organized tonight.
Current stock is:
6 microdevario kubotai
5 corydoras habrosus
3 corydoras pygmaeus
A sh*t load of cherry shrimp
(My male betta had passed awhile ago)









Everyone seems to be okay after the transfer, no losses yet. I used all the remaining tank water and then new water for the rest. I also have the old filter on the tank. This thing is set up in the kitchen for now until I can really access the water damage on the dresser the 10 was on. 

I now have 2 fluval aqua clear 20s on the tank and my same current USA satellite plus on this thing. It could easily fit a light twice as long but I definitely don't have the money for that at the moment and the scape idea I have probably won't need that (hopefully).








I also threw all the spider wood and dragon stone I had in here as well as all the plants I had in the 10. Gonna get another big piece of wood this week and really set it up a little later. Will probably pick up another 5 or so microdevario kubotai too if they have them. I have most of the more sensitive plants planted in the higher light area while I'm tinkering with the hardscape. 
I'm thinking all the rock in the middle and then wood on either side with the fern, anubias, and crypts on the outside and the stems and sword all in the middle throughout the rock. I'm gonna need to get more fern and crypt to really get the look I think I'm going for, but that is an easy thing to grab. 
I'm open to any and all input as usual! Excited for this new setup even if it wasn't planned[emoji23]
Again, I need help on stocking options too, sorority or community with rams are my 2 main ideas. 
Thanks guys! Will be posting more pictures when I get the new hardscape on Wednesday[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Okay guys, I got all my hardscape! The tank still looks like a mess but it's getting closer and now I'm just waiting for the wood to sink. All the fish seem to be loving the extra space and all the nooks to explore. I'm still figuring out where I want all the stems but I have a lot of the plants planted in the higher light area. I know if I want to keep my stems as good as they had been doing in the 10, I'm gonna need a new light. I'm gonna use this one until I can't anymore though. 









Here's a FTS you can kind of get the gist of the set up. There are basically 2 big masses of wood on either side with the rock in the middle. I have way more crypt than I thought I did (I pulled it out of the fluval too). They will be all around the base of the wood. I like where the sword is I think. The stems will go in the back of the rocks and slightly off to the sides. I'm gonna put a bunch of fern behind the wood, a lot of it is in place already. I also have quite a bit of anubias to put on the wood as well. 
I'm kind of not liking the idea of a sorority anymore. Leaning more toward the community with rams or even an apisto. I'll do some more research and try and make a decision.

Water parameters seem too be okay so far, very slight up in ammonia since the move but I did a 20% water change and it went back down. No nitrite and some nitrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinmo

What wood is that?? Looks amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Current FTS after I moved some stuff around the other day! Got some fungus on the wood so waterlogging is in process! 
So I have a trade going for my fluval. Whole set up and stocking for a male and 2 female German balloon rams for the 20. I'm trading with a local fish store as a display tank for the fluval and their next shipment of rams. We will see how that goes. No more spikes in ammonia or nitrite, just more nitrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

justinmo said:


> What wood is that?? Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's spiderwood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley

Is the puffer still with the rest of the fish or did you have to move him out?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

harley said:


> Is the puffer still with the rest of the fish or did you have to move him out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Puffer and the other fish are doing great! I'm moving the tank to its new owner next month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Update time on the 20!








Post water change and glass scrub from this morning. My 3 juvenile German balloon rams are doing great. Still super shy but I've been sitting in front of the tank every morning with my coffee and sit for about 15-20 minutes and they eventually poke out of all the driftwood caves they have found. Two of them are getting some nice, round, pink bellies so I'm hoping for a couple females. 
Still trying to get my hands on some more Kubotai rasboras. 

I left the lights off for about 4 days trying to cut a little algae and the plants have rebounded nicely.















Some nice new growth on the top. Still need to move some stems around but I'm mainly just letting everything settle right now. I also added some dwarf lilies to either side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

I got a finnex 247 light for the 20! The current light went on my big viv and both are working great! 
Found ich on the rams, shocking I know been treating the tank for 5 days. Only one of them isn't back up to full color, other two look like they are doing absolutely fine but we shall see. 

One of my friends is paying me to scape her moms 175 for her birthday and add new plants!! Super stoked, I will post pictures of that monster when I can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

Left side








Right side








Pale "sick" looking ram








One of the healthier ones (with a mouth full of bloodworm)








The third








Happy amano!

The algae is pretty bad in here but a lot of the plants are dying off old growth and sending up a bunch of new stuff so I'm just gonna let it settle before I tackle that. I'm also gonna get more fern to fill in the spots behind the wood. Still trying to get my hand on more kubotai but now I'm waiting till this ich thing goes either way. The fluval is also gone officially! So I have all my fish attention on this tank now
As always, thanks for input and putting up with my random posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri

For anyone who might still follow this thing:
The 20 has officially become a betta sorority!
7 girls so far, 8 dwarf corydoras, 6 kubotai rasboras. Here's a FTS 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheffavreau

Hi 
I just setup my first fish tank and dont really know much about bettas

Would this tank be suitable for keeping some?


----------

